# Good cards for Wayland compatibility?



## ucsdboy (Aug 31, 2022)

Hi everyone,

I'd really like to get Wayland up and running on my development box and do some tinkering. I get the 0 clients found message, and I assume this is because my older Nvidia GTX card requires the Nvidia-490 driver and not the newer 520? driver. (The support for Wayland seems to appear in 520, if I've read everything correctly.)

What do you guys think is the most bang/per/buck option? Switch over to a decent AMD card like the "Radeon RX 560 4GB GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card RX 560 PGE 4G" or buy a newer Nvidia card? Integrated Intel graphics not really an option for this PC.

Any comments would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 31, 2022)

I own a very cheap accelerated Radeon AMD Card.
It's passively cooled, the model is Caicos Radeon/6450.
Wayland (labwc) works perfect.
Here is the support table,


			Graphics/AMD-GPU-Matrix - FreeBSD Wiki
		

AMD is somewhat more "open" then NVIDIA which is more "closed".
According to the table,



AMDRadeon RX 580PolarisWorks11.2use "amdgpu" kernel module

Should work.
Cheaper(older) models should work also.
Unless you do regular video editing, acceleration is good with all models.
I removed the NVIDIA-card in my PC and switched for an AMD-RADEON and happy.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 31, 2022)

ucsdboy said:


> Integrated Intel graphics not really an option for this PC.


That's fair but does it actually have an Intel card? It might be useful to try just to test and make sure it isn't a configuration issue.

It is my understanding that Wayland compatible compositors should still be able to run, even on vesa.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 31, 2022)

Integrated cards have problems. Non-integrated less.


----------



## angry_vincent (Sep 1, 2022)

notice, that claimed support for wayland and NVIDIA card was firstly implemented through Xwayland, compatibility layer between X and Wayland protocols. Then, it is said that preliminary support for GBM API, which is what wayland natively expects, added in newer version ov nvidia driver.   I would say, that if you are on nvidia card, avoid wayland for now. i much dislike any layers and ugly hacks to run. i used pure wayland without any X on intel card ( i915kms ). so to summarize, open source drivers, is the choice


----------



## angry_vincent (Sep 1, 2022)

Alain De Vos said:


> Integrated cards have problems. Non-integrated less.


this is supposed to be an opposite, unless the logic of integrated/non-integrated cards is inverted. usually, integrated cards are intel or amd ( in APU ) driven by open source drivers.


----------



## cartesius23 (Sep 1, 2022)

RX570, no issues. AMD forever on both FreeBSD & Linux. Even more when considering Wayland.


----------



## ucsdboy (Sep 1, 2022)

Ty everyone! I'll order a Radeon.


----------

